# The politics of parenting



## Potts (Dec 3, 2020)

It's gonna be a long shot; I haven't been the best parent for any of my 3 children and at this point and with their ages I gotta work fast to leave some sort of legacy. I have considered, perhaps selfishly (idk) asking my daughter to come live on the street with me. It's really the only way that I can help her pay for college. Not paying rent but investing in herself...it would be a travelling summer vacay for her and through the school year it's be a nice pallet structure/gym membership/storage unit type of home bum scenario. I think the lessons out here would prove valuable and also with her heart it might inspire her to make a change in the world. It's all kind of jumbled right now but does this sound too ridiculous? The lessons out here come fast and hard but the love is much truer. Maybe I'm crazy, definitely bored...and I'm going stir crazy as fuck sitting in this hallway listening to this chick talk about her "worst panic attack ever"... It's the indie music she listens too. Nope rock bullshit. Maybe this isn't the right forum for this cause it's neither right nor left nor anarchy talk, not protesting anything really. But it's maybe the only type of politics we should be worrying about. ... And then she says "I'm gonna tell you another story mmmkay" *asthisprincesscracksanotherbuschbeer


----------



## Romanriff (Dec 4, 2020)

I come from a long line of travelers. It's something everyone on my dad's side has done. He spent most of his youth traveling till he had me even though he settled, he had a lot of advice and shit to teach me before I got out on the road. Whether you decide to take her under your wing, it's not a bad idea to hang out, tell stories, or give advice. Quality time goes a long way.


----------



## Potts (Dec 4, 2020)

Romanriff said:


> I come from a long line of travelers. It's something everyone on my dad's side has done. He spent most of his youth traveling till he had me even though he settled, he had a lot of advice and shit to teach me before I got out on the road. Whether you decide to take her under your wing, it's not a bad idea to hang out, tell stories, or give advice. Quality time goes a long way.


I'm not talking about exposing her to less appealing side of things like the rampant drug abuse ya know..tricking against their will etc... Thanks for sharing your experience. She's 16 now, in January so I might shoot her a link to sTp so she can see or read that there's quite a good deal of love freedom support and mutual respect in this type of community.


----------



## Barf (Dec 6, 2020)

I say do it. At least for Christmas break.


----------



## Potts (Dec 6, 2020)

Barf said:


> I say do it. At least for Christmas break.


----------

